# August Comp Sydney Assault



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Trying to figure out how to give the comp a go for August. The weekend is currently looking to be windier than a Greens convention.

However Thursday is shaping up fairly well, with light winds and a southerly swell around 1m, though there may be some rain. With salmon outside at the moment, is anyone up for a launch from Little Manly or Long Reef to go chasing them? With the number of boats around on the weekend, midweek is the best way to have a go at these guys.


----------

